# Let me see your Tropheus



## bones06

I'm now once again considering setting up my 55g tank as a Tropheus tank. Please post some pics of your Tropheus colonys, and let me know what your favorites are. I am really stuck between the black and yellow banded ones, or the black and red ones. But in reality I am starting to like several of them, I just want to see more pics, to help me decide what to do.
Thanks as usual


----------



## flashg

Tropheus sp. Red Moliro with a ****y video camera :x

http://s337.photobucket.com/albums/n392 ... V03581.flv


----------



## bones06

flashg said:


> Tropheus sp. Red Moliro with a ****y video camera :x
> 
> http://s337.photobucket.com/albums/n392 ... V03581.flv


They are hard to see but that is one type my wife liked. Any stll shots of them?


----------



## flashg

Yeah, my camera is NOT a very good video camera, but it shows how cool a big colony is at feeding time!!!


----------



## bones06

flashg said:


> Yeah, my camera is NOT a very good video camera, but it shows how cool a big colony is at feeding time!!!


Wow those are some awesome looking fish. You are really starting to convince me.
Thanks again Wes


----------



## flashg

Ikola kaisers are my favorite I think! Sp. Red are cool though.


----------



## mcorbeil

SP. Black "Pemba" and his progeny.


----------



## Matz KarlsÃ©n

My favourite is Tropheus "Kasakalawe"


----------



## RayQ

Here are my favs . . . Sp. Black "Bulu Point" - they are still young and just starting to spawn.




























Ray


----------



## bones06

Wow to them all, I wasn't sure how I'd like just one species in a tank but these have changed my mind. I don't think I'd even put anything in with them, as I originally was planning. I love the schooling effect they display. Lets see some more if you have em.


----------



## punman

I too had trouble making a decision. I went through Al Koning's book "Back to Nature Tanganyika Cichlids". He shows pictures of about 60 different tropheus. You feel like a kid in a candy store. I finally narrowed it down to Black Kiriza, Pemba, Duboisi Kigoma, Red Lupota, Chimba.
What made it easier after that was seeing who actually had those fish. And if they did have them, did they have more than fifteen? I could not find any of those at the time locally so had to do mail order and as I am in Canada, that kind of limited it to a Canadian dealer. That is how I ended up with my 30 Black Kiriza ordered through Spencer Jack in Winnipeg (two hour flight from Calgary).
My wife said "You never fly me anywhere but you send fish on a plane?"
I replied, 'Hey it's not like they went first class or anything!"
That was ten weeks ago and my fish are happy and I am happy. (I think my wife is still sulking).
I might try a second tank of tropheus a little later but I think I will just have one species in one tank as I want optimum breeding.


----------



## trophsmania

Personally, i like Ilangi, Lufubu, Red Rainbow, Mpulungu and Ikola 
but i got only Ikola, Moliro,Mpulungu and red rainbow...

Actually i want ilangi and lufubu so bad,,  but i have never found them in my price list


----------



## beanblog

Here's the lone Duboisi I keep in my mostly mbuna 75G:


----------



## noddy

Kachese









Bemba









Kasakalawe


----------



## jumpman

Well I have just the one group, Kirizas, so obviously they are my favourite! Not best quality pics but gives you an idea....

group shot









holding female


----------



## bones06

jumpman said:


> Well I have just the one group, Kirizas, so obviously they are my favourite! Not best quality pics but gives you an idea....
> 
> group shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holding female


I love the contrast of the black and yellow, it definitly is an eye catcher. I have decided to get a 75-90 gallon tank instead of using my old 55g. This way I can be sure there is enough room to stuff it full, and have more water volume. So as soon as I find a nice used one I will get my stuff going. This gives me more time to decide on what I want for sure, without picking out of haste and impatience.


----------



## eklikewhoa

*Tropheus Brichardi Ulwiles*










































*Tropheus Moorii Ilangi*


----------



## 24Tropheus

The Brichardi Ulwiles are so beautiful as young great shots!
Ilangi and Kasanga great at all ages. :thumb:


----------



## Bubbles0815




----------



## NorthShore

Kasakalawe

_click on pics_


----------



## NorthShore

Chaitika

_click on pics_


----------



## NorthShore

Kasanga

_click on pics_


----------



## NorthShore

Ilangi 

_click on pics _


----------



## RayQ

My Bulu Point. . .




























A couple of my Brichardi "Ulwile" . . .




























Thanks for looking,

Ray


----------



## beanblog

I love these shots! You can see them in various stages of dot-to-stripe conversion!


Bubbles0815 said:


>


----------



## punman

North Shore - can you share camera/lens details. Very fine shots.


----------



## NorthShore

punman said:


> North Shore - can you share camera/lens details. Very fine shots.


Thanks. Most of these were taken with a nikon D70s with overhead flash. A couple of the ilangi pics are taken with onboard flash only. Lenses were; 18-70mm f/3.5-5.6, 60mm f/2.8, 105mm f/2.8. The 60 mm took the bulk of these.


----------



## flashg

I think I know the answer to this, but just to make sure:

Mpulungu = Kasakalawe? If not, well I better quit while I'm ahead!


----------



## IrkedCitizen

flashg said:


> I think I know the answer to this, but just to make sure:
> 
> Mpulungu = Kasakalawe? If not, well I better quit while I'm ahead!


Yes they are the same fish. The real name is Tropheus Moorii Kasakalawe. Kasakalawe is really close to Mpulungu. Hence they are called both things.

NorthShore has fantastic fish and he is capable of taking pictures to showcase them. Those Chaitika look amazing. How long have you had them? I'd still like to get some of your Kasanga and Moop fry. Maybe even some Chaitika now!


----------



## NorthShore

Thanks, Irked, but I sold the Chaitika and the moops. I couldn't continue to justify $450 water bills. :lol: The only colony I'm currently keeping is the kasangas. I am growing out a group of 30 fry that are between 2-2.5", but I'm having a real hard time pulling the trigger on them. They are worth much more to me that I could ever get for them dollar-wise. I'm seriously ocnsidering just creating a second colony with them. There's also about 15 very young ones in the adult colony that will have to come out soon. :dancing:


----------



## Bubbles0815

Northshore you pictures are amazing! I'm enjoying all the various Trophs, so neat!


----------



## IrkedCitizen

NorthShore said:


> Thanks, Irked, but I sold the Chaitika and the moops. I couldn't continue to justify $450 water bills. :lol: The only colony I'm currently keeping is the kasangas. I am growing out a group of 30 fry that are between 2-2.5", but I'm having a real hard time pulling the trigger on them. They are worth much more to me that I could ever get for them dollar-wise. I'm seriously ocnsidering just creating a second colony with them. There's also about 15 very young ones in the adult colony that will have to come out soon. :dancing:


For shame! Who got them?

Keep us posted on the happenings of the Kasanga.


----------



## NorthShore

Bubbles0815 said:


> Northshore you pictures are amazing! I'm enjoying all the various Trophs, so neat!


Thanks!


----------



## NorthShore

IrkedCitizen said:


> NorthShore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Irked, but I sold the Chaitika and the moops. I couldn't continue to justify $450 water bills. :lol: The only colony I'm currently keeping is the kasangas. I am growing out a group of 30 fry that are between 2-2.5", but I'm having a real hard time pulling the trigger on them. They are worth much more to me that I could ever get for them dollar-wise. I'm seriously ocnsidering just creating a second colony with them. There's also about 15 very young ones in the adult colony that will have to come out soon. :dancing:
> 
> 
> 
> For shame! Who got them?
> 
> Keep us posted on the happenings of the Kasanga.
Click to expand...

The LFS I purchased them from in the first place, lol. Cash to boot, not store credit.


----------



## jetchanic

Here are my newly acquired Trophes mpulungas fry.


----------



## eklikewhoa

Just snapped off some shots of my babies with the new Canon 30d! First time playing with this thing so please forgive me...


















































































































































The lone goby


----------



## flashg

EK,
I've played with my Sony for a few years now and I cannot get pictures that good!!! So do tell us to give you a break because it is your first time playing with your camera!! :lol: 
Lookin' really sweet man!


----------



## FLGirl1977

Great pics eklikewhoa! You cracked me up with the 'lone' goby though for the very fact we have a 'lone' goby in our tropheus tank as well! :wink:


----------



## eklikewhoa

Thanks guys!

Honestly though, those pictures are from my first attempt with the new camera but what I didn't mention was that was over a course of like 2hrs, 1 6pk and like 700 pictures.


----------



## kristian_no

Tr. sp.black pemba

























Tr. moori kasakalawe

























Tr. sp.black bulu point

























Tr. moorii murago moba

















Tr. sp.red lunangwa







[imghttp://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t84/dorapeach/Lunangwa4.jpg[/img]

Tr. sp.ikola









Tr. moori lufubu









Tr. sp.red livua









Tr.moorii linangu









Tr. sp.mpimbwe msalba









Tr. brichardi kabimba









Tr. brichardi namansi reef









Namansi and murago are taken at my friends house


----------



## 24Tropheus

Ndole

But with my skill with a camera looks better in the flesh.
http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k35/2 ... A60382.jpg
http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k35/2 ... A60381.jpg
http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k35/2 ... A60398.jpg

No idea why img code does not work for me here, it works elsewhere.


----------



## NorthShore

James, theres a space in your img code. There can't be any spaces. Here ya go.


----------



## stav

WOW !!! those Bulu Points are amazing  cheers forsharing.


----------



## redrum

Everybody who has posted photos have great specimens (fish not urine samples) and are able to take photos that are miles past mine. I am very envious. Makes me want to setup another tropheus tank. Thank you all very much for letting us all enjoy your fish.

Later. :dancing: :thumb: :dancing: :thumb:


----------



## Longstocking

ok a couple more for ya opcorn:

I've really enjoyed everyone elses pictures !! :drooling:

F0 African Diving Sp. Red "Lupota"










F1 African Diving Illangi



















Duboisi










I have Ndole and Moliro as well.... but no great shots of them


----------



## SFCichlids

Man, can we revive this thread as there are some amazing trophs on here...keep the pictures coming! Absolute beauts on here...maybe some updates since this from 2 yrs ago...


----------



## 24Tropheus

Yep would be great to see a few more. Me I am still just keeping Ndole. And still find it hard to take a good photo of em
A group of females to go with the male pic ealier.









All the best James


----------



## brittone05

Sorry to dive bomb the thread but I couldn't find a section for newbie questions  Do Tropheus have to be kept with like species? Thanks xxxx


----------



## frank1rizzo

Here is a link to a few great articles that will teach you more than you probably need to know about trophs! :thumb:

ANd here is a shot of one of my young Ilangi.


----------



## Gene D

brittone05 said:


> Sorry to dive bomb the thread but I couldn't find a section for newbie questions  Do Tropheus have to be kept with like species? Thanks xxxx


They can be housed with a few other Tangs, but are best kept in single colony(species/variant) tanks. Although a lot of keepers will house with single petros and or a petro colony

Thought I would share a few photos of my colony

T. Moorii Kambwimba "Red Rainbow"


----------



## Pali

very n ice pictures here

Gene D - nice series of shots and nice to see the rest of them, first picture seems somewhat familiar 

I love the last picture, the rain of sand and the T. moorii "RR" behind it looks amasing.


----------



## MrCastro3

Forgive my tank (75 gal for $60 on CL lots of scratches but fish don't care)

I just picked up this Troph. Not exactly sure what kind but he's pretty cool. Here he is next to my two Zaire Blue Frontosa


----------



## noddy

It's looks like a Tropheus red pheonix, which is a hybrid. It could be a Golden kiriza though.


----------



## 24Tropheus

noddy said:


> It's looks like a Tropheus red pheonix, which is a hybrid. It could be a Golden kiriza though.


Good spot I had not thought of that, those guys seem to change colour (lose colour) depending on what they are fed.

Some red pheonex to compare.








Dunno for sure myself if they are hybrid or line bred. As far as I know they were exported from Singapore and origin kept secret (maybe Twan) and the secret of their production is still a secret.
Glad to see they are not being sold as a wild type this time.

All the best James


----------



## iwade4fish

Great shots! What kind of water change regimen does everyone do?!


----------



## princecheck13

I have played with my sony for a few year now and I cannot get pictures that good. So do tell us to give you a break because it is you first time playing with your camera.


----------



## typie88

We need more pictures posted.


----------



## JimA

Some beautiful pics there! Thanks for bringing it back to life, hopefully some others will chime in!

Here is a couple of mine, not quite as good but working on it.

Kasanga Rainbows





Overall tank shot awhile back.


----------



## Als49

Amazing pics and fih! Keep them coming along with full tank shot! 

When I get bored with my RHT in a few years, I'll definitely get Kasanga and Ilangi.


----------



## Als49

I like your tank Jim! The rocks' placement looks so natural. And especially since some rocks are slightly tilted to the right, it seems like there's a natural water flow to the right.

Will you add some plants? I'm sure they'll look great in this wonderful tank.

I wonder how many fish are there? And what's the tank dimension?


----------

